# rtl8185 piirisarjan WLAN -kortit

## Zucca

Onko muuta keinoa kuin käyttää ndiswrapperia?

Oma kortti on A-Linkin WL54PC(c) (802.11b/g) RTL-8185 piirisarjalla. lspci sanoo samaa kortin piirisarjasta.

Mukana toimitettiin jopa ajurit Linuxille, mutta luin että ne on väärät (?), eikä ne muutenkaan lähteny kääntymään.

----------

## Cougar81

Ajurit voi ladata täältä.

Tarkista ensin kumpi kortti sinulla on ja lataa sopiva ajuripaketti. Tämän sisältä löydät readme-tiedoston josta löytyvät asennusohjeet.

----------

## Zucca

Nonni. Takasin tähän topiciin.

Olen tässä käyttäny ndiswrapperia jo jonkin aikaa. Että sillä selvittiin. =)

Kuitenki olis tietty aina parempi käyttää Linuxille tehtyjä ajureita.

Ongelma kuitenkin piilee siinä että A-Link päätti vaihtaa tuon kortin piirisarjaa vähin äänin. Tai ainakin luin niin jostain.

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64 (8000ns min, 16000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at 24000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
```

 Elikkäs piirisarja onkin RTL-8185.

Sain joskus joillain sisarpiirisarjan ajureilla jotain toimintaa aikaan. Muistaakseni ajurien kääntäminen suju ihan mutkitta. Mutta scannatessa verkkoja ei löytynyt. Mikä jännempää: kun poistin modulet modprobella koko systeemi jähmetty, ku kärpänen kuumaan tervaan. Hard resetillä sitte siitä eroon. Mutta ne olikin sisarpiirisarjan ajurit. ;)

Kortin mukana tulleet Linux ajurit oli samaten väärälle piirisarjalle. Mutta ne Win XP:n ajurit siis toimii ndiswrapperilla, lukuunottamatta (ainakin) master modea. No se ei onneksi hirveästi haittaa.

Mutta jos joku löytää toimivan ratkasun tähän niin varmasti asennan Linux ajurit.

----------

## Obi-Lan

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&ProdID=35&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true

Dunno toimiiko.

----------

